
Choosing Ember over React in 2016 - mixonic
https://blog.instant2fa.com/choosing-ember-over-react-in-2016-41a2e7fd341#.1lhevyzca
======
jessepollak
I'm the author of this post — would love to answer any questions about our
decision if people have them!

